# Found Dog



## kellybrown (Mar 23, 2010)

I found a male dog on Hwy. 501 in South Carolina tonight. Someone mentioned he looks like a flat-coated retriever or a golden retriever mix. They asked me to post his picture on this forum in hopes that someone can help me find a home for him. I was planning on taking him to the shelter in hopes that he would be adopted. I already have 2 greyhounds and a terrier. He was laying on the side of a busy 4 lane highway. He is very thin and very sweet. I brought him home, fed him, and he is now sleeping in my garage. He has not barked, whinned or anything. He seems to know that he has been rescued. If anyone can help, please call me at 828-712-2124.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's adorable. You should also post him in the rescue portion of the forum so more people will see him.

Are you near Asheville?

Put him in the rescue forum and see if someone knows who to contact for flat coated retriever rescue. I'll look tomorrow too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a very good looking boy. I would guess golden/lab mix. Thank you for taking him in and keeping him safe. Hopefully some of our rescue people in your area will be able to point you to the best rescue for this guy.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

He's beautiful! Is there any chance he may be microchipped?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet sweet baby. He's GORGEOUS> I hope a rescue or someone can foster him.... the idea of him going to a shelter makes my heart hurt.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would also guess Golden/Lab mix, he is beautiful, thanks for rescuing him.


----------



## kellybrown (Mar 23, 2010)

I found this dog on Hwy. 501 in South Carolina tonight. He is bone thin. His shoulders, spine and hips are sticking out. Since his hair is long, you can't tell how thin he is. Anyway, I couldn't leave him on the side of the road, so I brought him home with me. He didn't even put up a fight when I picked him up. He is very loving. He has either been dumped or gotten lost. He seems to limp a little on his right hip, he has possibly been hit by a car. He swalled his dinner and is now stretched out in my garage. If anyone knows of any rescue groups that will take him so that I don't have to take him to the shelter, please let me know. I already have 2 greyhounds and a terrier. My husband said we just can't rescue every dog. My cell phone is 828-712-2124. Someone on the greyhound forum asked me to post his pictures here.


----------



## kellybrown (Mar 23, 2010)

Fidele said:


> He's beautiful! Is there any chance he may be microchipped?


 
I am going to take him to my vet in the morning to see if he is microchipped.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please contact as many rescues groups in your area as you can to find a place for him before you take him to a shelter. In a shelter he will have a 50/50 chance of being adopted or being put to sleep.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you for rescuing him! He is a beautiful boy and I'm sure that if he isn't microchipped, once he is in a rescue group he will find a new family very quickly!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He's adorable. 

*Contact*

Jackie Capes
P.O. 156
Francestown, NH 03043
603.547.8607 or 603.547.8654
[email protected]
http://www.fcrsainc.org/rescue/index.html


*Southern Skies Flat-Coated Retriever Club*

(Florida and southern states)*
Donna Chocianowski*
407.656.8048
[email protected]
http://www.fcrsainc.org/rescue/coordinators.html


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try this, go to Petfinder.com and search for rescue groups in your zip code. (I'm in TX or I would it for you). You should be able to find rescues near you that way. I would contact a whole bunch of them and to find one that will take him. Please avoid shelters, he would be in danger of being put to sleep in a shelter.

Thank you for taking him in!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

cana mod merge this thread with the other????? duplicate


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

bump for this guy, can we put him in rescue cases?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

merged it together.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

He's so pretty and sweet looking. Any updates?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly brown*

KELLY BROWN

I copied your post and his pictures and I sent to Jackie of Flat Coated Retriever Rescue, [email protected]
She is going to check to see if anyone has reported him missing.

Was he microchipped?
Is he fixed?
How old do you think he is?

Have you posted him on Craigslist for your are of SC in Lost and Found?

What city in SC are you in?

My email is: [email protected]

*What is your email address?*


I found this dog lost in 2004 ON one of the Lost and Found Postings under Pittsboro, NC. I realize it is very UNLIKELY this could be the dog you found




http://www.missingpet.net/cgi-bin/sorter.pl

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pittsboro (680 Alton Alston Rd , off Route 87):
Lost Dog: Nero-Nero, a male Chow mix, lost with his companions, Camilla, a female Boxer mix, and Ceadin, a female Collie mix. A reward is offered for their safe return or information leading to their safe return. 
Please call (919) 542 6815, (919) 967 2607, (email: [email protected]). posted 12/27/04


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is not fixed, and he has a hurt hip- that much I know. He's a rack of bones too, I think she said.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I know a lady in North Carolina that lost her Flat Coated Retriever Male named Stanley in N.C. last year.

I will send to her, too.

Stanley was lost in Dec. 2008

http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=159601
*Patty's email is:
[email protected] *


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can try contacting Robinsegg on this forum. She is in SC and may know someone who lost their dog or a rescue that may be able to take him. The other rescues I know of in SC only take Goldens or Labs.

I posted this on Lil's Facebook Page. I know she and others are trying to help capture a run away border collie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

Can you send his info and pic that Kelly Brown posted to Robinsegg?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Based on her phone number, she is up around Asheville, NC.
I'll help transport if anyone wants this guy or if a rescue can be found.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope a rescue will take this beautiful boy in instead of going to a shelter. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KellyBrown*

KellyBrown

Please read through all of the posts in his topic-lots of people have left good suggestions.

Look here, especially at Pepperjack and Ollie:

http://lostpetswnc.org/searchr.php


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

this dog looks 7 months to me... young enough to be HW negative!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geez*

I hope he is microchipped and his owner can be found.
If not, she will need a rescue for him or she will have to take him somewhere.


----------



## kellybrown (Mar 23, 2010)

I took him to the vet today, he was not microchipped. I did receive a call from Amanda Rawson this morning. She is trying very hard to find someone for him. I also got an email from Jackie Capes. She was going to try to get someone to come see him. I am originally from Asheville, NC. We moved to Florence, SC in July with my husband's work. We go to Asheville quite often, so I can take him any time. I did look on Craig's list and did not see anything. But since he is so thin, is it possible that he has been missing for months? How long does it take for a dog to become so skinny. Someone mentioned on Greytalk that they could see his growth plates and guessed he was between 6 - 9 months old. I have no idea how to look for a growth plate, so not sure about that. His teeth are very white and that is why I think he is fairly young. He does have a slight limp on his right hip, but he jumped out of my Yukon with no problem when we came back from the vet. I tried to pick him up to keep him from jumping, but it just didn't happen. His coat is actually not bad at all and he doesn't stink. He is just very thin. You can't tell since his hair is long, but his shoulders, spine and hips are very boney. I introduced him to my 3 dogs today. Not one sign of aggression. They were way more interested in him than he was of them. I tried to play with him. I rolled a tennis ball to him. He put his front paw on it and then picked it up with his mouth. But then he dropped it after a few seconds. He follows me all around the yard. He now likes to give kisses when I am down on the ground with him. He is very quiet. I haven't even heard a whimper out of him. Some one from MA said her sister is looking for a companion for her Golden, but not sure how to get him there. There is also someone from Asheville with a greyhound who is looking for a second dog. She is going to be talking with her husband tonight and try to get a meeting of the 2 dogs. So hopefully we will find him a home soon. My problem is that my husband and I are supposed to go out of town all of next week. I don't know what to do with him. I have concerns about posting his picture on Craig's List. What if someone tries to claim him for the wrong reasons, that wasn't his owner. Is that a crazy thought? Thanks for all of everyone's help and suggestions. I'm trying very hard to help this sweet boy out. He did get a little steak for dinner tonight, he loved it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It does sound like he is a great pup. I appreciate all you are doing for him and I'm sure he does also. As for transporting dogs you have come to the right place. This forum has transported dogs from one end of the country to the other. I'm one of the lucky ones that had my Caue transported from NYC to all the way up the coast of Maine. So no matter where a home is found we can get them to where they need to be.


----------



## kellybrown (Mar 23, 2010)

That's good to know. He seems to ride very well. We still had to drive an hour after I picked him up last night. He just sat in his seat and leaned against it. Today, I put him in the back of my Yukon and he just layed down. He rides better than my greys do, they want to stand up and pace. They eventually lay down if it's a long interstate trip.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes THANKYOU for what you are doing. And my word, he is GORGEOUS! Very young- adult coat coming in. Growth is evident because of the bumps on his knees. Sounds... gross... but if he has, umm... smallish balls... is another way to tell his age. Also does he lift his leg.


----------



## kellybrown (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I don't know about the size, I only touched enough just to see if they were there. I didn't want to be all up in his business.  But when he went to the bathroom last night, he did not cock his leg. But this morning he went on a tree and did lift his leg a little. Wasn't sure if maybe he didn't lift his leg because of the sore hip. My 5 yr old greyhound doesn't lift his leg a lot of the time. But he just now peed, and did not lift his leg. My husband just played a song on the IPOD called Sweet Baby James, said we should call him James, since he is so sweet and all.
We brought him in the house with us about an hour ago to see how he did. He's just chillin! He was laying outside the patio door where we were. I felt bad making him stay outside when the other 3 are inside. He seems perfectly content. I think he could easily be a velcro dog. He wants to be where people are. But he doesn't cry when he is alone.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Awww -- makes me want him. I'm itching BADDD lately for another!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Awww -- makes me want him. I'm itching BADDD lately for another!!!


GRF delivers.  That is how Caue made his way for NYC to Maine and Leah made her epic journey from Florida to the frozen tundra of New Brunswick Canada. :


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> GRF delivers.  That is how Caue made his way for NYC to Maine and Leah made her epic journey from Florida to the frozen tundra of New Brunswick Canada. :


And Dillon from Florida to California!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> And Dillon from Florida to California!


How did I forget that one. We are better than UPS.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think anyone would love this little dude!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly*

Kelly

I am so glad that Amanda and Jackie contacted you. Keep after them
THey get very busy but I am almost a 100% sure they would be interested in James. I will send your post and his new pics.
So glad he is inside with your family!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly*

Kelly

I sent Jackie and Amanda (FCR Rescue) your latest post and pics of him.
Said you had to go out of town next week.

It's possible he was lost for awhile and that's why he is skinny, or whoever owned him did not take care of him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Kelly, I can't thank you and your husband enough for helping this beautiful boy out. What a stroke of luck "James" had when you came into his life. 
I hope one of those two people get in contact with you soon. If I lived near you I would take him in for the week that you will be away.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly*

KELLY
*Kelly*

*Got this msg from Amanda of FCR Rescue:*
Amanda's email:
[email protected]
Jackie's email:
[email protected]

I* did talk to Kelly - I am going to save these new pics and post them to FB. There are a couple of people I am waiting to hear from in SC, but if Kelly can come up thru Greenville to get to Asheville, then I can get him there - it is only a 200 mile round trip rather than the nearly 500 mile round trip it would be to Florence.* 
I guess the big thing is should he be a part of FCRSA rescue or should we allow Kelly to find him a home with her friends? And if he is a lost dog in her area, I think you are legally required to search for his original home for a certain period of time before you send him on his way.

Anyway, what do you think, Jackie? I will let you make this call. In the meantime, I will share with others in this area and see what they have to say about the likelihood this is a flattie.

Amanda
----- Original Message -----


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

He's adorable, thank you so much for taking him in. I'll be watching to see if there's anything I can do.


----------



## kellybrown (Mar 23, 2010)

Fingers crossed everyone! It is not 100% yet, but I received an email from someone in Asheville who has a greyhound, and is looking for a 2nd dog. She showed his pictures to her husband and said he liked his looks. She asked about letting the dogs meet each other and see how it goes. She also asked about children. I told her that should not be a problem, but I don't think he will like any rough play. If they are looking for a bouncy puppy, then this isn't the dog for them. All I have seen him do is a slow walk. I'm wondering if his injuries are recent. My little terrier has tried to play with him, but he has no interest. He just wants to lay on his bed and be loved. Maybe once he gets some weight on and his hip feels better, he will be a different dog. Last night, he did get a little perk one time when Coco tried to play with him. His head kind of bounced and he sort of stomped his front feet and his tail started to wag. I also think his tail has been injured, when he poops it looks like his tries to lift it out of the way, but he can't lift it very high and when he does wag his tail, it seems to wag at the very end. So hopefully, we are meeting on Sunday afternoon. I will keep everyone posted. I'm not worried about him having any aggression towards the greyhound, hopefully the greyhound will like him. I now let all 3 of my dogs out with him, he just looks at them, usually from his bed.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my, his pictures break my heart. He looks just like Ranger did when I got him. The same sweet, unsure expression and way of standing. Like he's scared to make a mistake in case he gets sent away. It's so heart breaking that some dogs haven't had unconditional love (and some never do) to give them the self-confidence you see in dogs that were raised in a loving home as puppies. I hope this guy gets a chance to blossom. I'd take him in an instant if I could afford another dog (and talk to my landlord into it). Thank you for being his guardian angel and looking out for his best interests.


----------



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you contacted any shelters or animal rescues yet or put up signs?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> GRF delivers.  That is how Caue made his way for NYC to Maine and Leah made her epic journey from Florida to the frozen tundra of New Brunswick Canada. :


I'd honestly SERIOUSLY consider it - Not sure if I could convince my husband....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly*

Kelly

Is the lady from Asheville with a rescue?

I would just be honest with her!

If she decides she won't adopt him maybe she would foster him for you until you get back from out of town.

Don't forget to email Amanda and Jackie from FCR rescue.

Have you looked at places to see if his owners can be found?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*James*

What will you do if he doesn't have a home or rescue before you go out of town.
*
Please contact Amanda Rawson again.*

I googled no kill animal rescues in Florence, SC:

http://www.google.com/search?source...nUS370US370&q=No+Kill+Rescues+in+Florence,+SC


----------



## kellybrown (Mar 23, 2010)

I looked on Craig's list, but did not see anything fitting his description. I checked the Myrtle Beach and Florence area. I found him in between those areas. The area I found him is pretty much nothing, no houses or anything around.

I don't think the lady from Asheville is with a rescue group, she was just looking for a 2nd dog and saw my email and her husband liked his looks. I just emailed her and gave her the update. I told her that my vet said if she wanted to call him that he would be more than happy to talk to her and if she still wants to meet him on Sunday, that he will send his X-rays with us if she were to get him. So hopefully she will still be interested. I just wanted to cry when I found out he had heart worms. 

I will email Amanda and Jackie after I hear back from the lady in Asheville.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*kELLYBROWN*

KELLYBROWN

Please let us know what the lady says.
His HW is a mild case-don't worry

Please email Amanda and Jackie after you hear from her and tell them everything. They were concerned whether his owners had been looked for as it's the law that the rescue needs to know if they were to take him.

Maybe if this lady doesn't adopt him someone can foster him until you return or can you board him at the the vet?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

He sounds awesome. I hope he gets a forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly*

Hi, Kelly;

Just checking in on you and James!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I live in High Point NC...if any transport is needed, I'd be glad to assist. He is a beauty..hopefully his forever home is in Asheville!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kellybrown*

Kellybrown

Any news from Jame's new home?


----------

